# Problème d'écran qui s'éteint tout seul



## lucifer28 (12 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je possède un MacBook Pro depuis deux ans, et depuis quelques semaines, c'est arrivé en tout trois fois que l'écran s'éteigne tout seul, alors que le mac tourne encore (ça s'entend, et le clavier reste rétro éclairé). J'ai beau attendre, appuyer sur des touches etc, la seule solution que j'ai trouvée est de le rebooter, ce qui peut poser des soucis quand on travaille dessus et qu'on ne peut pas sauvegarder ce qu'on fait avant de le rebooter, vu que l'écran est noir... 

Est-ce un problème récurrent ? Quelle peut être la raison ? Que puis-je faire ?

Merci par avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Larme (12 Octobre 2012)

Problème d'inverter sûrement (Alimentation de l'écran).


----------



## lucifer28 (12 Octobre 2012)

Merci pour la réponse. QUe dois-je faire ?
Ce qui me surprend c'est que ca le fasse rarement, et par exemple à des moments ou mon mac est posé sur une table qui ne bouge pas, je ne suis pas sur l'ordi etc. Et pourquoi le fait de l'éteindre et de le rallumer suffit pour que ca remarche ?


----------



## lucifer28 (25 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour

Information supplémentaire, lorsque l'écran s'éteint et que je branche mon mbp sur un téléviseur par exemple, via l'adaptateur, en HDMI, le téléviseur me met "aucun signal". Alors que quand je reboot, et que mon écran fonctionne, ca marche également sur le téléviseur.
En gros ce n'est pas un soucis de liaison entre le corps et l'écran. Est-ce plutot un probleme logiciel ? Que dois je faire dans ce cas ?

Merci


----------



## Ksed (17 Novembre 2012)

C'est vrai que je voudrai bien de l'aide aussi, j'ai le même problème.

merci !


----------



## 8e8e (17 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de poster dans ce fil car j'ai exactement le même soucis. Mon MBP est à deux doigts de passer par la fenêtre !

Deux cas de figure : 
1° Mon MBP n'est pas relié à un écran externe : pas de soucis. 
2° Mon MBP est relié à un écran externe : de façon aléatoire mon écran externe m'affiche "écran alim" et ce quelque soit la résolution de l'écran externe. J'ai le problème que je sois en simple ou double affichage.

J'ai testé l'écran externe avec un pc fixe : pas de soucis. L'écran ne se coupe pas. Pour moi le soucis vient du mac mais je ne sais pas d'où.

Ma config :
MBP 13"
i5 2.3
4 go de ram
OSX lion 10.7.5

L'écran externe est un LG.
J'ai remarqué la dernière fois qu'il m'avait été impossible de brancher mon MBP à un télé Samsung. Incompatibilité ? Ca parait étrange...

J'en peux plus !!!


----------



## Ksed (18 Novembre 2012)

Personne pour nous aider ?


----------



## 8e8e (18 Novembre 2012)

Vous utilisez quoi comme adaptateur ? Un Apple ou un générique.

Apparemment cette personne utilisait un générique et elle avait le même problème.
Elle l'a résolu e achetant un adaptateur apple.

http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques-et-accessoires/probleme-ecran-externe-macbook-pro-1019002.html

J'utilise un générique. J'ai un peu d'espoir.


----------



## Shazz (24 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même souci depuis 1 semaine avec un imac 27"... (écran qui s'éteint tout seul) et lorsque je reboot, je vois la pomme puis écran blanc et plus rien ne se passe (là il chauffe tout seul.

Cela se passe passe comme ça pendant 10/15 reboots y compris si reboot sur la partition de secours, puis à un moment ça marche... et rebelotte après quelques minutes d'utilisation, écran noir...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2012)

J'ai eu ce soucis une fois sur mon MBA 2012, avec chargeur apple et sans écran externe...


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (25 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas où tu en es ai lucifer28, mais si j'ai bien saisi ton message, j'ai eu exactement le même problème que toi, et malheureusement il s'agit d'un plantage du processeur. Donc il a fallu changer la carte mère.
Je suis passé par un centre de maintenance agréé.


----------



## kartatus (16 Février 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même souci, mon écran s'éteint et ne se rallume pas. Pourtant le système continu de tourner. Je suis obligé de faire reset pour que ça fonctionne à nouveau.
Est ce que quelqu'un à trouvé la solution ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 40703 (16 Février 2013)

kartatus a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai le même souci, mon écran s'éteint et ne se rallume pas. Pourtant le système continu de tourner. Je suis obligé de faire reset pour que ça fonctionne à nouveau.
> Est ce que quelqu'un à trouvé la solution ?



Comme je l'écris dans mon message au dessus du tien, en ce qui me concerne c'était un plantage du processeur qui faisait que que mon écran devenait noir.

A la limite va dans un centre agréé et ils testeront ta machine. Et tu seras fixé.


----------

